# LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung



## ILastSamuraiI (13. März 2012)

*LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Ich bin was selber löten und ähnliches angeht eher noch Anfänger. Jetzt plane ich für das Plexiglasregal, das ich gerade baue (siehe Signatur), eine Beleuchtung der Kanten. Grobe Eckdaten:
- blaue LEDs
- die Beleuchtung soll dahinter angebracht werden, so dass die Vorderkante und eventuell ein Muster auf einer der Flächen leuchtet
- 6 Seiten, also 6-12 LEDs (oder)?

Dazu habe ich jetzt aber einige Fragen. Welche LEDs empfehlt ihr mir? Es gibt ja unterschiedliche stärken, Maße,...
Das ganze Glas wird bis auf die Kanten und ein Muster bemalt werden. Leuchtet das Muster oben auf der Fläche durch die LEDs hinten automatisch mit, oder muss ich das Fräsen?
Stromquelle? Batterien halten ja vermutlich nicht sehr lange oder? Könnte ihr ein günstiges Netzteil empfehlen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir ein bisschen beim Start helfen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Ich würde die LEDs nur an der Rückseite montieren, vielleicht würde sich so eine Kette anbieten. Dort wäre schon Netzteil und Fernbedienung  vorhanden. Man sollte für den Zweck darauf achten das man die entsprechend kürzen kann


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (13. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Naja da gibt es 2 Probleme. 
1. Wie klebe ich die quasi mit Licht nach unten fest?
2. Wenn du dir mein Plexiglas anschaust, dann sieht du, das da ziemlich starke Biegungen drin sind. Das wird wohl schwer um diese Kurven zu bekommen sein oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Dann blieben zb nur solche Einzel SMDs oder hier. Dazu halt noch entsprechende Litze, Netzteil 3,3V und möglicherweise Widerstände. Wäre aber schon etwas friemelig wegen der Baugröße.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (14. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Wo ist denn der Vorteil bei diesen SMDs? Ich habe bisher hauptsächliche sowas hier gesehen. Kann ich das nicht einfach nehmen? Ich kann ja am Ende noch einen Widerstand anlöten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Der Hauptvorteil wäre natürlich die kompakte Bauform. Bei den normalen LEDs würde es sich eher anbieten die per Bohrung im Regalbrett zu versenken damit es nicht so stark aufträgt


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (14. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Genau das hatte ich eigentlich vor


----------



## Schelmiii (14. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Das Muster musst du auf jedenfall gravieren, da das Licht sonst nicht gebrochen wird und einfach komplett durch die Scheibe bis zur Kante strahlt.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (14. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Ok danke. Dann muss ich mir das wohl nochmal überlegen  Ich muss mal nachschauen ob mein Dremel noch funktioniert.

Zu den LEDs nochmal: Im Prinzip habe ich das doch richtig verstanden, ich kann einfach die LEDs so wie ich sie oben gelinkt hatte nehmen und  in das Glas an der Hinterkante einlassen. Dann löte ich halt Verbindungskabel und einen passenden Widerstand (muss ich noch ausrechnen^^) an und schließe das ganze an ein passendes Netzteil (ich habe gehört alte Handy Netzteile funktionieren) an.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Ja, eigentlich schon.
Es wär allerdings gut, sich vorher Gedanken zur Verlegung der Kabel zu machen.
Du musst nämlich jede LED oder zumindest immer 3 LEDs in einer Reihe parallel schalten.
Das erhöht den Kabelaufwand, deswegen würde ich den Vorwiderstand von den LEDs für 3 Stück in Reihe bei 12 Volt ausrechnen und dann die Verkabelung klug konstruieren.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (14. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Ok danke! Da werde ich mir noch was ausdenken müssen, wie ich das einigermaßen schön hin bekomme.


----------



## Iceananas (15. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann blieben zb nur solche Einzel SMDs oder hier. Dazu halt noch entsprechende Litze, Netzteil 3,3V und möglicherweise Widerstände. Wäre aber schon etwas friemelig wegen der Baugröße.


 
SMD einzeln löten würde ich lassen. Erst Recht wenn man damit keine Erfahrung hat, diese Dinger sind wirklich mikrig und nicht für manuelles Löten per Hand gedacht. Die Dinger lassen sich quasi nur mit Maschine/Reflow löten.

Als Alternative bietet sich sowas hier an. Viel flacher als normale 5mm LEDs, dabei genauso einfach zu verarbeiten und genauso homogene Lichtverteilung wie eine SMD. Normale 5mm LEDs sind auch wegen letzteres eher ungeeignet für den TE, weil die nur einen ~20° Lichtstrahl haben.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (21. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Ok, das sieht schonmal Interessant aus. Jetzt würde ich noch kurz Hilfe benötigen für die richtige Zusammenstellung.

Ich würde dann 12 von denen hier nehmen.
Ich wollte eigentlich ein altes Ladegerät benutzen.
Naja Anfängerfrage, aber kann ich das benutzen? Steht 9,5V 450mA und AC drauf. AC = Wechselstrom oder? Ist das ein Problem?

Ansonsten könnte man bei 9,5V ja immer 2 oder 3 (?) LEDs in Reihe und alle zueinander dann parallel schalten oder?
Welche Widerstände bräuchte ich dazu? Wenn ich mit 2 LEDs rechne komme ich auf 155 Ohm. Ist das korrekt?

Hab ich sonst noch etwas wichtiges vergessen?
Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen und schäme mich der Anfängerfragen^^.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (22. März 2012)

*AW: LEDs für Plexiglasbeleuchtung*

Ok wenn ich das hier richtig sehe ist Wechselstrom kein Problem. Ich muss wohl nur gleich viele LEDs in beiden Richtungen parallel schalten. Eigentlich müsste ich doch dann 2x jeweils 3 LEDs in die eine und 3 in die andere Richtung parallel schalten können oder? Richtig?
Hab ich den Widerstand richtig ausgerechnet?
Hat jemand sonst Tipps?


----------

